# Your Favorite Tractor ?



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

...........................


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

come guys vote


----------



## bosshogg (Feb 16, 2007)

I prefer CAT
John Deer would be a strong second


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

John Deere with tractors, Bobcat for a skidsteer, and Cat for const. equipment. But I voted for the good old Green and yellow!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm going to have to go with Deere.


(Got a 1941 JD B in the shed)


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

kubota hands down.


just wish i could have picked a u.s. made product but i have to pick what i think its the best.


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

Gotta go green.
My family is using on a daily basis a 1966 jd 2510 diesel.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Mahindra....


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Kubota, this is how I break it down.

Years of service. 15+ = 10
Reliability. excellent = 10
Repairs minimum = 10
Comfort 8 out of 10 = 8
Price = 10

If it were not for the price factor I would vote JD, I consider it the Mercedes of tractor's


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I guess this is just new tractors you can still buy. I'm not that much of a tractor guy, but if I was to get a nice compact tractor it would be a Cub or New Holland. But I have always loved my dad's neighbor's Minneapolis Moline. That thing is killer, I'm like a little kid on it. It's big, loud, and I love it!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

CASE IH :salute:


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I bleed green!wesport


----------



## iluvscag (Nov 20, 2007)

Farming just under 5,000 acres. Green is the only machine that you will see on the place. Years of reliabilty, great dealer service, and great resale are some of the key virtues as to why I buy Deere.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I voted for Deere but was wondering where is Case IH and Massey Ferguson, how come there not in the poll? they have a long history like Deere and I am pretty sure Massey was the first farm tractor ever made.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

John Deere 4020 
enough Said,

sublime out


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

CAT 245ME;522663 said:


> I voted for Deere but was wondering where is Case IH and Massey Ferguson, how come there not in the poll? they have a long history like Deere and I am pretty sure Massey was the first farm tractor ever made.


Wrong

I think it Ford but it have gas engine.

Massey didn't start until 40's to 60's I will ask my friend what first massey was make in year.


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nothing runs like a Deere!tymusic


----------



## newhol plower (Jan 26, 2008)

i voted for new holand because i drive one. can get almost same options as jd but cheaper. anyone that has driven a fendt says it beats everything else hands down but very expensive and sofictacated. they tell me that not just anyone can jump in and drive but once you get on to it you'll love it. they are way ahead of there time but every other manufacture is catching up. farmers are the one telling me (mostly menonites and amish) they all like jd for the name but if they can afford a fendt they will buy one.


----------



## newhol plower (Jan 26, 2008)

is anyone formliar with fendt


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Everyone know's what I voted for. If you want to vote for Case IH, vote for NewHolland because we all know most of the tractors are blue ones painted red. If Ford didn't buy Case, I would be Case Dave still. If I didn't buy JD, I would probably buy Kubota if were talking snow tractors, but on the farm there is no comparison. JD wins hands down!! They have a complete line of equipment and they stand behind what they sell.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

JD hands down. our japanese made kubota gives us problems left and right.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

JD would get my vote as that is all I run now. I know that Mine has served me well for over 10 years.
I think that next year I am going to be upgrading to something like the 3520 or maybe even a 4320 Havent really looked into them yet. Here is my beast!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

JPMAKO;522814 said:


> JD would get my vote as that is all I run now. I know that Mine has served me well for over 10 years.
> I think that next year I am going to be upgrading to something like the 3520 or maybe even a 4320 Havent really looked into them yet. Here is my beast!


is it broke in the picture? i see some guy shoveling by hand.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Milwaukee;522680 said:


> Wrong
> 
> I think it Ford but it have gas engine.
> 
> Massey didn't start until 40's to 60's I will ask my friend what first massey was make in year.


Here are some tractor makes and the year the company started building tractors.
1.Case - 1892
2.International Harvestor - 1905 (experimental)
3.Ford - 1907 (experimental)
4.Allis Chalmers - 1914
5.John Deere - 1918 
6.Massey Harris - 1928 tymusic
7.Cockshutt - unknown, company began around 1880 tymusic


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

CAT 245ME;523200 said:


> Here are some tractor makes and the year the company started building tractors.
> 1.Case - 1892
> 2.International Harvestor - 1905 (experimental)
> 3.Ford - 1907 (experimental)
> ...


There u go... Man, can't believe whoever made this thread forgot some of the biggest tractor mfg. there are!

I say case IH all the way


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Deer all the way. I'm a huge John Deere freak. Everything I own is green. That being said, I've also used Kubotas in the past and don't mind them too much. They are a solid tractor.


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

CASE IH keeps our farm running


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

RED all the way


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

Lots of variables here, without considering dealers, service, and price, and dividing the choices by size; Large, FWA and 4WD, Buhler (former NH and Versatile) easily, medium size, Challenger and MF (much closer, might soon change with the merging of many models), compacts, NH (super steer) and MF, sub-compacts, MF and a distant second Kubota. This is looking at engines, transmissions, features, durability, and design.


----------



## 350-CHEVY (Nov 27, 2007)

Certainly Missed Some Important Ones I Would Go With Fordson As My First Choice As My Dad Had And I Now Own A 1949 Ford 8n (currently Restoring) And A Close Second Is A Massey Cause We Always Had Those Around To.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Kubota all the way guys


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My favorite brand is Allis-Chalmers. My family has allways owned Allis-Chalmers and I curently have an Allis-Chalmers 5050 to pics of it go to http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=86841&highlight=allis+chalmers But since they make Allis-Chalmers anymore, if I bought a new tractor I think I would buy a New Holland.


----------



## Koonta (Apr 29, 2007)

American made? From what I understand anything under 100hp isn't. Dealers seemed to have made the tractors, like plows, service sells. Muck farming buddy of mine really liked his oliver 66. As far as looks the Moline or Oliver V-8 gets my vote.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

*******;522710 said:


> Nothing runs like a Deere!tymusic


with a cat on its ass........:laughing:

IF ITS NOT RED,LEAVE IT IN THE SHED!
bumper sticker on my toolbox....HOLD MY BEER WHILE I SMOKE THIS DEERE.......


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

John Deere 8530


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Seeing that I bought a JD 500D half a year ago and that i'm only 17 you would be right in assuming that I like John deere's... Before the deere i've worked with a kubota L3750 alot... nice little tractor.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

John Deere is my first choice and I have 1 at the moment. Kubota would be my 2nd choice. I'd like to see a case or IH but there are no dealers with in 45-60 miles...


----------



## BuffaloJoe (Oct 20, 2009)

You can't beat the old Ford 600's and 800's. You can pick one up cheap anywere. I doubt any similar machine made today would last as long as these tractors do.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Big green tractor


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Koonta;1019514 said:


> American made? From what I understand anything under 100hp isn't. Dealers seemed to have made the tractors, like plows, service sells. Muck farming buddy of mine really liked his oliver 66. As far as looks the Moline or Oliver V-8 gets my vote.


JD lawnmowers are made in WI.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i enjoy my Massey sub compact, but it is just a iseki, but so far it has done us proud. otherwise, JohnDeere is good, Also liked the old versatile which is now NH/Ford


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

John Deere for me...although we have owned Fords, New Holland, Olliver, Farmall, Case, and Kubotas...I do still have a couple Deeres and one Ford (8N) that we use for landscaping projects.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;523217 said:


> There u go... Man, can't believe whoever made this thread forgot some of the biggest tractor mfg. there are!
> 
> I say case IH all the way


How things change. LOL


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JD Dave;1019773 said:


> How things change. LOL


LOL... Talk about it, I had to look and make sure that was me that said that...

O well, you were a Case guy at one time to....


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

*******;522710 said:


> Nothing runs like a Deere!tymusic


Smells like a Jon. Runs like a Deere. HAHA JK John Deere makes a nice tractor IMO, but they are not my favorite.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

John Deere of course.! But Kubota because it was $20,000 cheaper than the Deere.


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

Milwaukee;522680 said:


> Wrong
> 
> I think it Ford but it have gas engine.
> 
> Massey didn't start until 40's to 60's I will ask my friend what first massey was make in year.


im sure there were earlier steam tractors than the ford or massey. but massey wasnt even in that race. it was ford and ferguson. thats where the three point came from. ferguson desined it and then ford screwed em outa it in th 2n, 9n, and 8n tractors. the fergusons were vertually the same tractor with a little heavier rear end in them.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

CASE IH


----------



## popol (Jan 12, 2010)

John Deere 4720 a living room with 4 wheels.


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

Massey 563


----------



## Kybol (Nov 11, 2008)

was raised with john deere, so had to go with that one. Off the top of my head we have about 13 JD's plus the stuff we pull behind the tractors.


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

i voted other for CASE IH the real red tractors


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I really like my JD tractors, parts availability is great. Good tractors, a little over priced but they hold there value. I love my 7400 2wd but my 3020 diesel was my most trouble free tractor.
Robert


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

John Deere is the Mercedes of Tractors ; Neige is correct !









WATCH THIS AND SEE WHY!


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

farmer101;1020302 said:


> im sure there were earlier steam tractors than the ford or massey. but massey wasnt even in that race. it was ford and ferguson. thats where the three point came from. ferguson desined it and then ford screwed em outa it in th 2n, 9n, and 8n tractors. the fergusons were vertually the same tractor with a little heavier rear end in them.


Sawyer-Massey produced their first kerosene tractor in 1910 so the Massey name has been in tractor production as long as any other company, and Agco with all it's divisions is the largest agricultural equipment manufacturer in the world, I guess you can tell I'm a fan, my family has had Masseys since the first Ferguson TEA 20's rolled off the assembly line. I've got 2 new Masseys and a collection of 5 Massey Harris 30s in several states of disrepair. Nothing wrong with any other tractors out there, just giving credit where credit is due.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ff1221;1021603 said:


> Agco with all it's divisions is the largest agricultural equipment manufacturer in the world.


Actually they are the third largest.

http://www.agweekly.com/articles/2009/01/04/news/ag_news/news53.txt

But don't get me wrong, Massey and AGCO make some of the best equipment out there.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

cretebaby;1021610 said:


> Actually they are the third largest.
> 
> http://www.agweekly.com/articles/2009/01/04/news/ag_news/news53.txt
> 
> But don't get me wrong, Massey and AGCO make some of the best equipment out there.


Sorry, I stand corrected, I thought I read somewhere that with all their subsitiaries they were the largest.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

John Deere all the way. I have a 757 z-trac. It has never let me down


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

JD Dave;522755 said:


> Everyone know's what I voted for. If you want to vote for Case IH, vote for NewHolland because we all know most of the tractors are blue ones painted red. If Ford didn't buy Case, I would be Case Dave still. If I didn't buy JD, I would probably buy Kubota if were talking snow tractors, but on the farm there is no comparison. JD wins hands down!! They have a complete line of equipment and they stand behind what they sell.


FORD DOES NOT OWN CASE!!!!

fiat owns new holland in turn bought case corporation which also owns a large percent of dodge/chrysler

also case ih equipment will be phasing out the cummins motor and going to IVECO MOTORS owned by fiat in the end

and if anyone is voting for caterpillar ag equipment you are voting for an extinct item as the AGCO CORPORATION purchased them a few short years ago they are now known as the CHALLENGER line of tractors


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

well I know those Big Buds were bad ass


----------



## kikengrass (Sep 9, 2008)

John Deere hands down had a jd790w/open station now have jd4120w/heated cab both compacts. also had jd ztrac 717a now have 727a ztrac also have a jd jx85 push mower all my jd equipment past or present has never let me down when its go time.

all equipment breaks down one time or another some more than others


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

So far, so good with JD.


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

albhb3;1021864 said:


> well I know those Big Buds were bad ass


yes those tractors were just too big for there time and now versatile and challenger are the closest to being as big as them with those 2 running 575 hp but catching the williams brothers big bud 16v-747 900 HORSEPOWER pulling an 80 foot wide chisel plow


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

I just bought a 2010 John Deere 5085m and it is currently being built someplace in Georgia. I think Augusta? Should take delivery on it sometime in May. Dealer support was the biggest factor in my decision of buying the John deere and i felt as if it was a better tractor. I dont think I will ever have to worry about finding parts and I know jd dealers will be around for a long time. RDTEK that is a sweet 6430.


----------

